# Diebstahl Rotwild R.C1 FS cross



## reddot (20. März 2009)

Das Rad wurde in den frühen Morgenstunden oder in der nach vom 18. auf 19.3. aus meinem Keller gestohlen.
Es handelt sich dabei (wie es schon im Titel heist  ) um ein Rotwild R.C1 FS cross mit Serienausstattung.
Rahmen-Nr.: RC140FSC9M003
Naja, Auffälligkeiten hat das Rad wenige, da es nicht einmal 4 Wochen alt ist, legetlich das:


Griffe: Odi Rogu


Flaschenhalter: Shuttle Cage im Rotwild Design
verbaut wurden, ach genau und es gibt noch eine kleine Macke am Unterrohr auf der rechten Seite nähe vom Steuersatz.
Auf den Bildern sieht man das Rad noch im Urzustand und auf dem einen ist die Macke mit einem mehr als nur schönen Pfeil makiert .

Freue mich Hinweise über den Verbleib meines Roten Wilden und über Angaben zum Dieb.
Also dann fröhliches biken... die Sonne kommt


----------



## ulli! (20. März 2009)

in welchem land wurde es denn geklaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddot (20. März 2009)

Oh, stimmt des hätte ich vllt noch dazu schreiben sollen, es war im schönen Franken, um genauer zu sein in Feucht, ist 15km von Nürnberg entfernt.


----------



## ulli! (20. März 2009)

wars versichert?
viel glück bei der suche, ich hab auch immer paras wenn ich mein rad im keller mit 3 schlössern an der gasleitung anbringe


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. März 2009)

Was eine S..erei.

Poste mal auch hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225734&page=32
Da treiben sich die meisten Rotwildfahrer rum.
Die werden besonders die Augen nach Deinem Bike aufhalten

Viel Glück


----------



## waldhase (20. März 2009)

reddot schrieb:


> Das Rad wurde in den frühen Morgenstunden oder in der nach vom 18. auf 19.3. aus meinem Keller gestohlen.
> Es handelt sich dabei (wie es schon im Titel heist  ) um ein Rotwild R.C1 FS cross mit Serienausstattung.
> Rahmen-Nr.: RC140FSC9M003
> Naja, Auffälligkeiten hat das Rad wenige, da es nicht einmal 4 Wochen alt ist, legetlich das:
> ...




Glaubst Du, dass es sinnvoll ist genau zu zeigen wo das Rad eine Macke hat, so weiss der Dieb genau wo die eine Macke ist und kann sie retuschieren!


----------



## reddot (22. März 2009)

ulli! schrieb:


> wars versichert?
> viel glück bei der suche, ich hab auch immer paras wenn ich mein rad im keller mit 3 schlössern an der gasleitung anbringe



Versichert is es, nur wieviel Geld ich wirklich dann bekomme weis ich noch ned.
In Zunkunft wird das Rad an einem sichereren Ort stehen aber eine Gasleitung hab ich leider ned zum Anketten .



waldhase schrieb:


> Glaubst Du, dass es sinnvoll ist genau zu zeigen wo das Rad eine Macke hat, so weiss der Dieb genau wo die eine Macke ist und kann sie retuschieren!



*grübel*
Damit könntest du recht haben, weis hier einer wie man des im nachhinein noch ändern kann?


----------



## Tabibuschua (22. März 2009)

ich hoffe das Bike findet sich! 
aber ein unqualifizierter Kommentar eines Kona Inhabers: das Bike gehört ins Wohnzimmer an die Wand, so schön und wertvoll wie es ist! Im öffentlichen Keller meines Wohnblocks würd ich grad mal mein ranziges Straßenbike lagern wollen.


----------



## reddot (22. März 2009)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> ich hoffe das Bike findet sich!
> aber ein unqualifizierter Kommentar eines Kona Inhabers: das Bike gehört ins Wohnzimmer an die Wand, so schön und wertvoll wie es ist! Im öffentlichen Keller meines Wohnblocks würd ich grad mal mein ranziges Straßenbike lagern wollen.



In einen Öffentlichen hätte ich es auch ned gestellt, stand in einem Privaten .
Hhm Wand, 
dann müsste ich es ja nach dem Putzen ja noch richtig trocken reiben, bin ja schon glücklich des ich das Putzen nach jeder Schlammtour geschafft hab . Ne an die Wand kommt es nicht aber ins Eigenheim, wäre mal eine Überlegung wert .


----------



## Vanger (22. März 2009)

Mann Mann Mann, das schmerzt Wenn ich den der das Rad geklaut hat in die Finger bekommen würde, gibt´s mal richtige Backpfeifen!!!

Schau auf jeden Fall auch mal die nächste Zeit in Ebay und so weiter. Vielleicht taucht es ja da wieder auf!


----------

